# I've noticed that... (computing)



## MUSASHI

I've noticed that, even plugging PC out of main leads, all power is not left from components for a while (even pressing power button after taking leads off don't empty all power). Clearing CMOS does clear just CMOS, not caps/device RAMs, ROMs, etc., if you didn't took the card from PCI slot while clearing the CMOS and your PC was not w/o power loooong enough period, the mixup on audio device perhaps remained (caps may keep power quite a long period) --> card continued still give your motherboard some strange results and so it disabled the PCI slot you had that card at that time. When you then switched the slot the card got totally out of power and cleared out.

This why I suggest you to try the slot 2 before going to service.
---------------------------------------------------------------
He notado que,incluso apagando el PC de ?, toda energia no es dejada de componentes por un momento (incluso apretando el boton de encendido después de cojer leads? no vacian toda la energia). Limpiar la CMOS solo limpia la CMOS no dispositivos RAMs ROMs etc.si no cojiste la tarjeta del slot PCI mientras limpiabas la CMOs y tu PC no estuvo sin energia laaargo tiempo suficiente,el lio en el dispositivo audio quizás se mantuvo (caps? pueden mantener la energia bastante un largo periodo)--> tarjeta continuó todavía dar? ( no seria giving) tu placa madre algunos resultados estraños y  asi que desactivó el slot PCI que tú tenías en esa tarjeta en ese momento. Cuando tu luego cambiaste el slot la tarjeta se fue  (get out?) de podery se limpió.

Por esto es porqué te sugiero que intentes el slot 2 antes de ir al servico.


----------



## chics

Hola musashi,

he contado 5 interrogantes para un sólo hilo, y en el título no hay ni una sola de las palabras duda...


----------



## MUSASHI

ya, es que son varias dudas.Ayuda por favor,el sistema del que se habla es el mio...


----------



## HolaATodos

La primera duda _*led*_ se refiere a esas lucecitas de bajísimo consumo que se enciende a modo de piloto para señalar que una función o dispositivo está *on*. En electrónica se les llama *led* o _*diodoled*_


----------



## HolaATodos

*La primera parte* del texto te advierte de que aunque apagues el aparato y se apaguen también los diololeds, todavía queda electricidad residual en los componentes; por lo tanto *CUIDADO*, no toques nada metálico sin una pulsera especial para descargas de electricidad estática que los profesionales utilizan. Así que ten cuidado al limpiarlo. También ten cuidado al quitar o sustituir las tarjetas de expansión, porque la electricidad residual es muy peligrosa. Todo el texto es una advertencia de esto en cualquier maniobra que vayas a hacer dentro del ordenador.


----------



## MUSASHI

Perdón Diodoleds? Tú ves alguno en tu ordenador? Porque yo en el mío no..
De todas formas dice leads y no leds. Ahora le preguntaré pero no creo que se refiera a leds que. por cierto sé lo que son.
Hola a Todos lo siento pero aqui "clear" no se refiere a limpiar en el sentido de quitar el polvo sino en el sentido de borrar los datos almacenados en la CMOS. A lo que se refiere es que aun desenchufando el ordenador que da energia residual en los dispositivos por lo que el problema que tenia  la tarjeta de sonido persiste.
De todas formas gracias a todos  por vustro interés y ayuda.


----------



## Juliomelecio

Yo entiendo el contexto pero es muy largo. The main leads se refiere a los cables principales que dan energía al computador, y la carga residual es la de los condensadores (en Inglés capacitors or *caps)* que siempre almacenan energia. No creo que un condensador cargado en un computador tenga suficiente capacidad para lastimar a una persona.
Saludos.


----------



## MUSASHI

No pero segun recuerdo en mis clases de electronica si tocabas los dos polos de un condensador grande te soltaba un latigazo. Lo que hacían para descargarlos era conectar ambos bornes con un destornillador,lo que producía un fogonazo blanco. Supongo que eso era cortocicuitar. Si se hace con el dispositivo apagado creo que no pasa nada pero si se hace encendido, un cortocircuito nunca es bueno para un circuito y es probable que lo averíe.

Gracias por lo de caps, capacitors, me ha ayudado en la comprension del texto.


----------



## Juliomelecio

Hola MUSASHI.
Lo que tu dices es cierto cuando el condensador está en el aire en circuito abierto, pero cuando está conectado en un circuito, siempre mantiene su carga (otros elementos) conectada, y su descarga, después de desconectar la energía de red, no dura mas de unos cuantos microsegundos. 
En circuitos de computación, las capacidades son pequeñas, además los voltajes de carga también son pequeños. La tecnología CMOS funciona en el orden de los millivoltios.
Saludos.


----------



## MUSASHI

A qué te refieres con que el condensador está en el aire en circuito abierto?
Sabes más que yo,eres técnico en informática o electrónica?


----------

